# 8â€™6 tiger!



## FingCM06 (Feb 16, 2017)

west beach/slp less than 6ft of water on stingray. Finally found a man eater! Thought it was a bull until it got close. Swam away just fine! My rod/bait/ cast but my buddy happened to be by the rod when it hooked up. Tail roped him myself though. Great experience!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice fish and good job on the CPR!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a great catch. Looks like a young female, good job on the release.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

B1tchin!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice haul


----------



## SurfsideShane (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats! That's an awesome catch anywhere and especially the upper coast. Well done.


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

Very awesome to see some stripes. She's going to grow into a big girl. Way to go on an awesome catch guys!


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Beautiful catch.. Congrats


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mighty fine surf fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool, and a beautiful fish.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

beautiful fish, great photo, I bet it was a heck of a fight, do you eat Tiger Shark? Are you going to mount it?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ryan H. said:


> beautiful fish, great photo, I bet it was a heck of a fight, do you eat Tiger Shark? Are you going to mount it?


He said it swam away just fine


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Reef Donky (Apr 16, 2014)

Solid Fish!!!!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Congrats on the the catch of a lifetime!


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Very nice. Always hope to hook into one of those striped beauties at SLP. Lucky crew right there.


----------



## FingCM06 (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah it was very surprising to see it was a tiger as I went out there to tail rope it. We didnâ€™t really think the shark was much over 6ft judging by the way it was fighting. Even though the news article said it took 2hrs to reel it in it only took about 30mins I say. So that kind of makes me think something might of been wrong with it but it looked pretty healthy and she swam off fine. The rod in the pic is a 50lb class rod with a penn6/0 with 65lb braid with 60lb mono topshot, which I would of never thought would be able to handle a shark of that size but it did just fine. Iâ€™m guessing she weighed anywhere from 250 to 300lbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBit (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats, I’m sure that was fun to catch.


----------

